# UMTS modem / SIM combination do not work

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i purchased an Ericsson F3507g for my Thinkpad T400 and a SIM with a 1G/4Euro contract (i live in Austria, Europe).

unfortunately i cannot get this combination to work.

I configured the connection details in NetworkManager, where i did not have to do much, because it already knows the details for my UMTS carrier.

When i enable "Mobile broadband" i get the following in the log:

```
May 31 11:03:37 [modem-manager] (ttyACM0) opening serial device...

May 31 11:03:37 [dbus-daemon] [system] Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.0" (u

id=0 pid=2031 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager) interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_rep

ly=0 destination=":1.23" (uid=1000 pid=2525 comm="nm-applet))

May 31 11:03:37 [modem-manager] Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

May 31 11:03:37 [modem-manager] Invalid error code

May 31 11:03:37 [modem-manager] Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (enabling -> enabled)
```

The invalid error code looks somehow suspicious, i don't know whether this is really a problem.

Then, on a connection attempt, i get:

```
May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) starting connection 'data.bob'_

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled..._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started..._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 4 -> 6 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled..._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started..._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete._

May 31 11:12:08 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 4 -> 6 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:12:13 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled..._

May 31 11:12:13 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started..._

May 31 11:12:13 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:12:13 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete._

May 31 11:12:34 [modem-manager] Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (enabled -> registered)

May 31 11:12:35 [modem-manager] Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)

May 31 11:13:27 [modem-manager] Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <WARN>  stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: (32) Busy_

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 4 -> 9 (reason 1)_

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  Marking connection 'data.bob' invalid._

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  Activation (wwan0) failed._

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)_

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): deactivating device (reason: 0)._

May 31 11:13:27 [NetworkManager] <info>  (wwan0): deactivating device (reason: 0)._
```

Of course i searched for the warning string on google, but interestingly this seems to be a rare problem, and that approach didn't get me anywhere.

The modem does actually work. When i put the SIM of my mobile phone in and configure the carrier parameters, it connects without problems.

Additionally, when i put the SIM in my phone, it logs in too.

I searched the web for firmware upgrades for the modem, and there seem to exist 2 versions for the hardware, but that's somehow OEM specific, and lenovo does not provide an update. i cannot even find out the firmware version. any hints on this ?

There is also a masked version of ModemManager in portage, which i tried out. No change.

At this point i am out of ideas. Any hints very welcome. Thanks in advance.

----------

## richard.scott

Does your new sim card work in your mobile phone?

----------

## Anarcho

Did you already disabled the PIN for the SIM? I needed that to get the UMTS modem working.

----------

## alex.blackbit

@richard.scott: *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> Additionally, when i put the SIM in my phone, it logs in too.

 

----------

## alex.blackbit

@Anarcho:

No, i did not do that.

NetworkManager asks me for the PIN when i attempt to connect.

With the SIM from my phone it is the same, although it works afterwards.

i'll give it a try, it can't get worse.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i disabled the PIN query.

unfortunately, no change.

----------

## mbjr

Hi guys,

I'm kind of experiencing the same with a different device is different, it's a ZTE MF626 usb mobile broadband whatever.

I see the device alright, but can't get my connection active.

```
Jul 30 19:08:16 lolrofl modem-manager: (ttyUSB2) opening serial device...

Jul 30 19:08:16 lolrofl modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/7: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial device...

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/7: state changed (enabling -> enabled)

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl modem-manager: Registration state changed: 1

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/7: state changed (enabled -> registered)

[b]Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl modem-manager: Got failure code 100: Unknown error[/b]

[b]Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <WARN>  stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: (32) Invalid allowed mode 64[/b]

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: 4 -> 9 (reason 1)

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Boobs ZTE MF626' invalid.

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB2) failed.

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Jul 30 19:08:17 lolrofl NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB2): deactivating device (reason: 0).
```

The unknown error and GSM modem connection failed pretty much explains this - but no reason given interestingly  :Smile: 

A where to look kinda hint would be greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

Thanks,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Talk to the modems with minicom and AT commands.

By doing this, you should be able to get as far as the starting PPP step, whic you will not be able to complete.

At least minicom will show you modem responses step by step.

If you like a bit more automation, the next step up is wvdial.

Set up Network Manager when you know it works.

----------

## mbjr

Yeah, I figured that leaving KDE's network manager behind is the way so chose to play around a bit with the good ol' wvdial.

This is what I found in my logs:

```
Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB2

[b]Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl modem-manager: (net/ppp0): could not get port's parent device[/b]

Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 31 08:45:11 lolrofl pppd[7656]: Modem hangup

Jul 31 08:45:11 lolrofl pppd[7656]: Connection terminated.

Jul 31 08:45:11 lolrofl pppd[7656]: Exit.

```

I'm exiting after successful CHAP interestingly with exit code 16.

I checked pap-secrets, chap-secrets, permissions are set correctly :-/

Output of wvdial:

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT 3600000

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sat Jul 31 09:27:05 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 12699

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> Disconnecting at Sat Jul 31 09:27:07 2010

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

```

This is what I have in my wvdial.conf:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Phone = *99#

Username = ;

Password = ;

Stupid Mode=1

Dial Command=ATDT

Modem=/dev/ttyUSB2

Baud=460800

Init2=ATZ

Init3=ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN=0

Modem Type=Analog Modem
```

The username and password would justify exit 16, however I have to put blank somehow, so it's either ; or "blank" but blank  :Wink: 

Thanks,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mbjr,

My wvdial.conf is 

```
[Dialer defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 115200

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

New PPPD = yes

Auto DNS = 1
```

but I doubt that its that. Your log says

```
 Jul 31 08:45:10 lolrofl pppd[7656]: CHAP authentication succeeded 
```

so thats wvdial done its stuff and got you authenticated. Everything else happens over PPP.

This snippet shows PPP starting

```
CONNECT 3600000

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sat Jul 31 09:27:05 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 12699

--> Using interface ppp0 
```

Then it dies.

That would make me think that the two ends of PPP can't agree on compresion/encryption ... whatever, so the connection dies.

----------

## pa4wdh

Hi Guys,

When dialing manually you seem to skip a step: Selecting the APN.

An APN in GPRS is equivalent to the phone number when making a normal call. The APN determines the service you're connecting to. When you don't give the APN there may be some APN still configured in the device or a network wide default is used. You may not have access to that one leading to a dieing pppd just after it started to negotiate it's ppp link.

The command to set the APN is: AT+CGDCONT, further info can be found in my GPRS howto: http://www.xs4all.nl/~ernstagn/GPRS-HOWTO/GPRS-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.4

Here is a list with APN details per operator: http://www.taniwha.org.uk/gprs.html

It your operator is not on this list or the listed settings don't work contact your operator for de APN details.

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## mbjr

Hi there,

Thanks all for your replies.

The APN thing got to me, since in any case I have to set this but somehow I didn't occur to me when playing around with wvdial - will test this in the morning.

However I've got it working with KDE's network manager, and all I did was removing the previously configured connection and re-created it with exactly the same details (set phone number and apn only) - and it is working. Not a full success just yet, as the max speed I can reach is about 6K, pretty much GPRS standard and expecting HSDPA or 3G at least.

Thanks,

----------

## pa4wdh

There are AT commands to limit your device to use a specific type of network, it may be forced to use GSM networks only. However, these seem to be vendor specific. Check the manual for your device if they're listed (which i would expect from Ericsson).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pretty much GPRS standard and expecting HSDPA or 3G at least. 
> 
> 

 

While this confusion is widely spread, keep in mind that "GPRS" is the name of the data service itself. GPRS is not connected to any specific network technology. GPRS can be carried over GSM, UMTS, HSDPA, etc. but it's still called GPRS.

----------

## mbjr

APN unfortunately didn't help much, I get bailed out at the same point with exit code 16.

I've had high hopes for the New PPPD line, but no luck :-/

However, playing around with my wvdial conf's init section lead me to kernel panic and little blinking capslock with total unresponsiveness - interesting  :Smile: 

 *pa4wdh wrote:*   

> Check the manual for your device if they're listed (which i would expect from Ericsson)

 

Well, I'm not sure if ZTE MF626 is Ericsson, and didn't find sufficient documentation.

I'm playing around with minicom to see if I can figure out anything useful.

For the speed issue I didn't get confirmation for my feelings, I ran couple of tests (http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/mobilebroadband/tools/speedtest) and it smells edge to me this time.

```
Date     01/08/10 08:47:41

Download speed    1477.14 Kbps (1.44 Mbps)

Upload speed    325.66 Kbps (0.32 Mbps)

```

 *pa4wdh wrote:*   

> While this confusion is widely spread

 

True  :Smile: 

----------

## pa4wdh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> APN unfortunately didn't help much, I get bailed out at the same point with exit code 16. 
> 
> 

 

Maybe you can contact your operator for the APN details.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> However, playing around with my wvdial conf's init section lead me to kernel panic and little blinking capslock with total unresponsiveness - interesting 
> 
> 

 

Wow, i made a lot of mistakes with wvdail config but never managed to get that result  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if ZTE MF626 is Ericsson, and didn't find sufficient documentation. 
> 
> 

 

Sorry, my mistake. I was looking at the OP's hardware (an Ericsson module), ZTE definitely isn't Ericsson.

The methods i describe in my GPRS howto work fine with my ZTE 628 module, maybe you can give it a try.

Your speeds actually look more like HSDPA 1.8 in my opinion, as far as i know (but i've never used it) EDGE is limited to 384 Kbit.

----------

